# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Steel Patio Approval

## Gekstar

Can I draw up plans for gosnells shire to get approval to biuld a steel patio onto the house myself or do I have to get someone else to to it for me and if so who would be able to do it. 
Cheers

----------

